# 8th Triplet note counting



## Mitch Essence

Hey guys! Writing a bar in Triplets in Guitar Pro.
The Phrase ends in 7! triplets!

Does an equivalent exist in 8th notes?

GP counts only in 8ths or 16ths.

Thank You!
Mitch Essence.


----------



## mbhaub

Unless I'm missing something, Triplet implies three. So one quarter is replaced by 3 eighths, or 3 quarters in place of a half note, etc. In 3/4 time you could have at most 9 eighths - grouped as three groups of 3 triplets. Since triplets appear in multiples of 3, how do you get 7? Maybe, the correct term is *tuplet*. Not familiar with GP, but any good scoring software (Finale, Sibelius, Dorico, MuseScore) would have no problem placing a tuplet of 7 eights in place of 6 or whatever you want.


----------



## Mitch Essence

Thank you for your answer.
Here's how it works. I guess a 7 tuplet would be
7 eighths in place of a quarter but i have a musical phrase 
that is comprised of triplets, and that phrase
is expressed with 7 triplets where it also ends.

So what would be the time signature in this odd
ending? 

Also in a 4/4 or 3/4 measure comprised of triplets
a phrase might end in the fifth triplet making the whole 
not adhering to a strong note in the beginning of a 
triplet or the start of a melody strictly in that, so we end up
one 8th triplet short or longer because the melody is expressed
in odd numbers.

GP does have tuplet subdivisions.


----------



## Taggart

Assuming each triplet is three eighth notes making up a quarter note, then you have 21 (7 x 3) notes arranged in 7 quarter note beats so you want a mix of 4/4 and 3/4 to get the thing to fit in two bars. 

If you wanted to avoid triplets, then you could write it in eighth notes as a bar of 12/8 and a bar of 9/8 to get your 7 beats and 7 groups of three.


----------

